# MCTS Certification



## AVrealm (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been all over the Microsoft website trying to figure out if there are any prerequisites to the MCTS certification, or how i can begin studying for the exam.

I am currently studying the CompTIA Networking+ certification and wanted to know how will the CompTIA help me in the MCTS. Or is MCTS just servers and administration?


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

There are no prerequisites for the MCTS certifications. Please note, it is plural and you certify on a specific technology or technologies.

http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en/us/certification/mcts.aspx#tab2

Network+ is a credential in itself. It used to be counted as a one elective for MCSE at one time, but I don't think it still applies. I'm not 100% sure here, you'd have to research the MS site under certifications and see what they are now days. I did mine a long time ago!

MCTS, parts of them, can be put towards the MCITP, and some of them are prerequisites for MCITP.

http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en/us/certification/cert-windowsserver.aspx#tab1

Thanks!


----------



## AVrealm (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

You are very welcome!


----------

